# Verständnisfrage zum neuen libata

## ConiKost

Hallo!

Ich habe nun mein System auf das neue libata System vom 2.6.19er Kernel umgestellt.

Damit werden nun alle HDDs als SCSI angesprochen.

Ich habe immer vorher mit hdparm meine HDD optimiert.

Jedoch gehen nun viele Optionen nicht mehr.

Sehe ich das richtig, dass viele Optionen jetzt Automatisch aktiviert werden?

Jedoch kann ich den 32-Bit I/O Modus nicht aktivieren, ist das normal?

```
BlackBox conikost # hdparm  -c3 /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 setting 32-bit IO_support flag to 3

 HDIO_SET_32BIT failed: Invalid argument

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

```

----------

## smg

Erm, bedeutet das, dass IDE disk als /dev/sdXY angsprochen werden? Das wäre natürlich dumm.

----------

## ConiKost

Ja, bei dem neuen libata werden ALLE (IDE,SCSI,SATA) nur noch als /dev/sdX angesprochen ...

Sprich vorher war meine IDE hda, nun ist es sda

----------

## smg

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Ja, bei dem neuen libata werden ALLE (IDE,SCSI,SATA) nur noch als /dev/sdX angesprochen ...
> 
> Sprich vorher war meine IDE hda, nun ist es sda

 

Danke, jetzt weiss ich was ich beachten muss beim Upgrade auf den neuen Kernel   :Exclamation: 

----------

## py-ro

Spart euch ärger, stellt die fstab auf LABEL/UUID Nutzung um, recht praktisch das.

MfG

Py

----------

## smg

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Spart euch ärger, stellt die fstab auf LABEL/UUID Nutzung um, recht praktisch das.
> 
> MfG
> 
> Py

 

Und jetzt nochmal mit -vv  :Smile:   :Wink: 

----------

## C2DFreak

Seltsam. Ich habe auf unseren Server Gentoo Hardened Sources 2.6.19-r3 und dort werden die HDD`s als /dev/hda /dev/hdb usw. angesprochen...

Wieso ist das bei manchen anders?

Laut eurer Info werden die HDD`s mit 2.6.19 ja nur mit /dev/sdx angesprochen...

----------

## ConiKost

 *C2DFreak wrote:*   

> Seltsam. Ich habe auf unseren Server Gentoo Hardened Sources 2.6.19-r3 und dort werden die HDD`s als /dev/hda /dev/hdb usw. angesprochen...
> 
> Wieso ist das bei manchen anders?
> 
> Laut eurer Info werden die HDD`s mit 2.6.19 ja nur mit /dev/sdx angesprochen...

 

Achtung!

Wenn due die "alten" IDE Treiber nimmst, bleibt es hda ... aber wenn du die neuen libata Treiber nimmst (die in Zukunft die alten IDE Treiber ablösen) hast du sda. ..

----------

## C2DFreak

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

>  *C2DFreak wrote:*   Seltsam. Ich habe auf unseren Server Gentoo Hardened Sources 2.6.19-r3 und dort werden die HDD`s als /dev/hda /dev/hdb usw. angesprochen...
> 
> Wieso ist das bei manchen anders?
> 
> Laut eurer Info werden die HDD`s mit 2.6.19 ja nur mit /dev/sdx angesprochen... 
> ...

 

Aso, da ich von nem 2.6.17er Kernel oldconfig genommen habe, hat er wohl die alten genommen.

Okay Thx für die Info.

----------

## py-ro

Wenn man den Dateisystemen namen gibt, kann man in der fstab oder beim mounten diese verwenden doer hatl die UUID.

Sieht dann so aus

```
mount LABEL=gentoo /mnt/gentoo

LABEL=gentoo      /         ext3      noatime        0 1
```

Wenn man dann noch eine initrd benutzt die das unterstützt (kann man sogar mit genkernel erzeugen), kann man die ata treiber oder auch die platten im system munter wechseln und umstecken.

MfG

Py

----------

## slick

Um es zu ergänzen, wie man das Label setzt:

```
tune2fs -L gentoo /dev/hda3
```

 *man tune2fs wrote:*   

>        -L volume-label
> 
>               Set  the  volume  label  of the filesystem.  Ext2 filesystem labels can be at most 16 characters
> 
>               long; if volume-label is longer than 16 characters, tune2fs will truncate it and print  a  warn-
> ...

 

----------

